# PVC Anchor Pulpit for small boat.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the bow anchor pulpit on my new 10' G-3 Jon Boat. The anchor is also shown. I used 1" sched-80 PVC pipe and a 45 degree "L". Inside the end of the "L" there is a 3/4" Nylon roller on a 1-1/2 1/4"X20tpi Stainless bolt with self locking nut. Notice that the "L" is deformed by the bolt. I tightened down to where the nylon roller would not turn then backed off one turn.

This is a quiet way to anchor a small boat. The triangular bar is my anchor. I cast it out of lead using a mold made with 2 pieces of 4X4" pine board. The bar doesn't roll and holds a small boat or kayak well. I would guess it weighs about 6#. I have another anchor pulpit on the stbd stern.

When trailering, the anchors are kept in a bracket inside the boat. I hang the anchors over the bow and stern before I launch so I can deploy them in an instant.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

A little homemade touch. Nice job.


----------



## Woodenchief (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice, stealthy looking. Thanks for sharing your design. Might want to consider dipping the lead anchor into that tool handle plastic or giving it a few coats of spray paint. I'm always squeamish about handling lead for health reasons and it keeps from marking up the deck or floor of the boat also. Just a thought.


----------

